

Internet overtakes television to become biggest advertising sector in the UK - Ardit20
http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/sep/30/internet-biggest-uk-advertising-sector

======
smiler
Of course, what the article doesn't clearly convey is that there are many many
more companies who can advertise on the internet compared to those who can
afford to advertise on TV - the cost differential is huge, so it's not
surprising that internet advertising revenues would eventually outgrow it.

What would make interesting reading is a study on the companies who _do_
advertise on TV and to see how much of their TV budget has been trimmed (if at
all) and what they spend on internet advertising instead.

